# eppley told me its only possivel to increase 1inch each side clavicle



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 9, 2019)

fck it
not personal consultation, but emails

i asked why this limit, he said:

*“Because the large the bone graft that is used the higher the risk of non-healing and subsequent fracture.”*


“You cannot lengthen two inches per side....2cms per side is what is possible.” 

I talked to his secretary,she told me to do a personal consultation, online.
it just sucks, there's a form etc


I wonder wtf it's not possible, why there's this risk, i mean, they do this kind of shit with all limbs, more than 2cm. Why clavicle has this limit ??
too thin bone ? I don't know, fck it, i wanted 4cm


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Aug 9, 2019)

With your subhuman face the last thing you should be worrying about is your clavicles


----------



## Framletgod (Aug 9, 2019)

Gudru said:


> With your subhuman face the last thing you should be worrying about is your clavicles


----------



## LDNPari (Aug 9, 2019)

when even Eppley is not willing to do it, you know it's over


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 9, 2019)

LDNPari said:


> when even Eppley is not willing to do it, you know it's over


maybe leif rodgers does?


----------



## crosshold (Aug 9, 2019)

go to india then if you wanna get butchered so badly


----------



## Zeta ascended (Aug 9, 2019)

Just hop on roid s if your such a framecels
https://looksmax.org/threads/my-first-steroid-cycle-before-after-pics.4063/
Spend the surgery money on your face tbh


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 9, 2019)

crosshold said:


> go to india then if you wanna get butchered so badly


in my opinon eppley may not be an expert on this limb lenthening thing
or he is really right
i don't know

there are more than one technique on this limb lenthgening shit


----------



## crosshold (Aug 9, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> in my opinon eppley may not be an expert on this limb lenthening thing
> or he is really right
> i don't know
> 
> there are more than one technique on this limb lenthgening shit


i mean youre probably right, eppley probably isnt the right guy to go to. idk who is though


----------



## Zeta ascended (Aug 9, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> in my opinon eppley may not be an expert on this limb lenthening thing
> or he is really right
> i don't know
> 
> there are more than one technique on this limb lenthgening shit


Roids will fix frame without turning you into a disabled mess that can't do shit.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 9, 2019)

Zeta ascended said:


> Roids will fix frame without turning you into a disabled mess that can't do shit.



why do u think it'd turn u into a disable mess??
roids will probably fuck organs
eppley says u can go back working out after the procedure with no problems

this shit only affects the clavicle

the bone ?take k2 mk4 to make it strong


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Aug 9, 2019)

Gudru said:


> With your subhuman face the last thing you should be worrying about is your clavicles


Reminder


----------



## Stare (Aug 9, 2019)

LMAO at all the retards adding bone implants to their clavicles


----------



## rockndogs (Aug 9, 2019)

Gudru said:


> With your subhuman face the last thing you should be worrying about is your clavicles



calm down bro


----------



## toptearmm (Aug 9, 2019)

This might be it incels, I think I have seen enough...
The fuck is wrong with you op? Clavicles widening?
Maaaan go smoke some dmt maybe you will realizd after how fucking dumb you are.


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Aug 9, 2019)

[IMG alt="toptearmm"]https://looksmax.org/data/avatars/l/2/2472.jpg?1564747989[/IMG]
*toptearmm
Trainee*
JoinedJul 18, 2019Messages74


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Aug 9, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> calm down bro


how


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 9, 2019)

toptearmm said:


> This might be it incels, I think I have seen enough...
> The fuck is wrong with you op? Clavicles widening?
> Maaaan go smoke some dmt maybe you will realizd after how fucking dumb you are.


fck you i want wider clavicle nothin can stop me only my moneyletism


n about "being over", it already started u retarded mothafuckas


----------



## Framletgod (Aug 9, 2019)

@Gudru temp banned?


----------



## toptearmm (Aug 9, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> fck you i want wider clavicle nothin can stop me only my moneyletism
> 
> 
> n about "being over", it already started u retarded mothafuckas


Here bro i do have wide clavicles but its ok






Eduardo DOV said:


> fck you i want wider clavicle nothin can stop me only my moneyletism
> 
> 
> n about "being over", it already started u retarded mothafuckas







Nothing special about wide clavicles.
So invest your money in something with more sense you moroon


----------



## Zygos4Life (Aug 9, 2019)

Lmao your chances with women will stay the *EXACT SAME* if you widen your shoulders.

Please tell me, what reason do you want to broaden your shoulders so much instead of fixing your face.
The reason you even found this site and made an account is because of your face, not your shoulders.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 9, 2019)

toptearmm said:


> View attachment 94261
> 
> Here bro i do have wide clavicles but its ok
> View attachment 94261


the fuck is this? why "but" ?
some wood say ur body fwhr is fucked up, look like a square lol. like ur body is arnold from nickelodeon
i can too take pics where I look somekind wide
i'm not a framecell, just not super wide, i want to be superwide clavicle







Zygos4Life said:


> Lmao your chances with women will stay the *EXACT SAME* if you widen your shoulders.
> 
> Please tell me, what reason do you want to broaden your shoulders so much instead of fixing your face.
> The reason you even found this site and made an account is because of your face, not your shoulders.


in fact i dont give a damn about my face except for my big nose, onyl thing i'd spent time doing would be nose, and only MAYBE, cuz I don't know if it really 'd be better


i just wanted to be broader, i think its cool


----------



## toptearmm (Aug 9, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> the fuck is this? why "but" ?
> some wood say ur body fwhr is fucked up, look like a square lol. like ur body is arnold from nickelodeon
> i can too take pics where I look somekind wide
> i'm not a framecell, just not super wide, i want to be superwide clavicle
> ...


Take s picture where you stand parallel to the mirror


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 9, 2019)

toptearmm said:


> Take s picture where you stand parallel to the mirror



its all about angle and not showing ur head when u want to fraud this shit
i'm not big as I seem to be in this pic, in fact onlymy upper body is very long compared to my legs.

u mean something like this?:


----------



## Zygos4Life (Aug 9, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> the fuck is this? why "but" ?
> some wood say ur body fwhr is fucked up, look like a square lol. like ur body is arnold from nickelodeon
> i can too take pics where I look somekind wide
> i'm not a framecell, just not super wide, i want to be superwide clavicle
> ...


Well then if you really want to do that then its your choice.
All I'm gonna say is:
Its a waste of fucking money, literally *NO WOMAN* would even notice your broadened shoulders.
Even if you do tell them or if they do recognize,* THEY WONT CARE.*
Your SMV will be the exact same, and if you really want broad shoulders then fucking hit the gym and broaden your shoulders.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 9, 2019)

by the way, i think its all about getting muscles and frauding with clother like those jackets


Zygos4Life said:


> Well then if you really want to do that then its your choice.
> All I'm gonna say is:
> Its a waste of fucking money, literally *NO WOMAN* would even notice your broadened shoulders.
> Even if you do tell them or if they do recognize,* THEY WONT CARE.*
> Your SMV will be the exact same, and if you really want broad shoulders then fucking hit the gym and broaden your shoulders.



first of all, its not most about woman in my mind.
second:
4cm each side:
i want to look like piccolo from dbz


----------



## Zygos4Life (Aug 9, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> by the way, i think its all about getting muscles and frauding with clother like those jackets
> 
> 
> first of all, its not most about woman in my mind.
> ...


Then why are you on a whole forum whose main purpose is to looksmax and get girls and mainly centers around face you fool😂😂😂😂😂😂
Just gymcel if your shoulders bother you so fucking much


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Aug 9, 2019)

Do you have any fucking idea how big of a difference 2" of raw clavicle would make?

That's a massive fucking difference. Going up from 18.5" to 20.5" means going from average to wide framed swimmer. And this isn't even with additional muscles or anything.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 9, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Do you have any fucking idea how big of a difference 2" of raw clavicle would make?
> 
> That's a massive fucking difference. Going up from 18.5" to 20.5" means going from average to wide framed swimmer. And this isn't even with additional muscles or anything.


so.. are you with me ??


----------



## forwardgrowth (Aug 9, 2019)

I am with you bro, bunch fucking copers in the thread


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 9, 2019)

forwardgrowth said:


> I am with you bro, bunch fucking copers in the thread


we need the money
we put a gun in the doctors head an tell them to do this shit twice if that's the case
we do it one time, we wait like 2 years and then do it again, fck it
it has to be possivel shit
why the fuck 1 more inch would brake this shit??

if the thing is to be careful, I sign a contract fck it i want it !


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Aug 9, 2019)

Stare said:


> LMAO at all the retards adding bone implants to their clavicles





toptearmm said:


> This might be it incels, I think I have seen enough...
> The fuck is wrong with you op? Clavicles widening?
> Maaaan go smoke some dmt maybe you will realizd after how fucking dumb you are.


uhm, on lookism.net this was a pretty common topic. Also it doesn't explain itself why the idea is dumb, flush yourselves.


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Aug 9, 2019)

could you even afford it? lol 


something like this should be pricy af lol


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 9, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> uhm, on lookism.net this was a pretty common topic. Also it doesn't explain itself why the idea is dumb, flush yourselves.


this shit is so powerful
these fags are scared


----------



## forwardgrowth (Aug 9, 2019)

muh muscle, don't give me that cope swimmer frame ideal and yeah bro moneymaxing is major but its better to do clavicle lengthening via DO with a orthodpedic doc I got a quote of 30k


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 9, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> could you even afford it? lol
> 
> 
> something like this should be pricy af lol


it costs 15k usd with eppley


forwardgrowth said:


> muh muscle, don't give me that cope swimmer frame ideal and yeah bro moneymaxing is major but its better to do clavicle lengthening via DO with a orthodpedic doc I got a quote of 30k


being muscular is cool, even in this case its cooler wit a big clavicule, imagin addin clavicle then addind muscle lol, david laid level

Would they do it for aesthetic reasons ?? I guess there's always some who would if you pay well


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Aug 9, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> it costs 15k usd with eppley
> 
> being muscular is cool, even in this case its cooler wit a big clavicule, imagin addin clavicle then addind muscle lol, david laid level
> 
> Would they do it for aesthetic reasons ?? I guess there's always some who would if you pay well


lol 15k usd for 2cm to clavicles? lmao not worth at all


----------



## forwardgrowth (Aug 9, 2019)

Eduardo whats your height? I would only do it if it adds 2.5 inches


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 9, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> lol 15k usd for 2cm to clavicles? lmao not worth at all



2cm each side is a lot to clavicle, dude.
2cm to penis size is a lot, cause penis is small compared to height
4cm to clavicle is a lot, since it is like a giant big dick in size

but I bet it's possible to make more than 2cm each side
if ur not poor 15k can be low price, it always depends on ur cash if it's too much or not.
would make more sense saying if the recovery time 'd worth or not.


----------



## forwardgrowth (Aug 9, 2019)

daily reminder FRAME is everything stop the cope 23-24 biltoid or death


----------



## Gebirgscel (Aug 9, 2019)

toptearmm said:


> View attachment 94261
> 
> Here bro i do have wide clavicles but its ok
> View attachment 94261
> ...


you look like a manlet, bad muscle insertion and your clavicles are average at best

it really is the forefront of the coping movement


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 9, 2019)

forwardgrowth said:


> Eduardo whats your height? I would only do it if it adds 2.5 inches


2.5 inches is too much, see my morph, I added 2inches, i went to lookin like a giant shouldered swimmer
i'm 178cm

the only negative thing is that ur shoulders 'd be a little rolled backwards when relaxed, but not much
I really don't think this shit itself 'd help u with girls if ur shoulders are normal before
but in my opinion this shit is so cool
i'd love to have it lol
LeifRodgers do it





__





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com









*drleifrogers*
One of the most common inquiries I receive is about clavicle shortening/*widening*. This image shows the before and after of a patient who had her clavicle shortened to shorten the width of her shoulders. You can see the full video on my YouTube channel.
🚨NOTE: the after photo was taken shortly after her surgery - the scars will lighten over time.
i pmed the mothafucka asking this shit
lets see


----------



## forwardgrowth (Aug 9, 2019)

take hgh asap for height and frame if you are still under 25, leif charges 30k man for like 1inch I called him


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 9, 2019)

forwardgrowth said:


> take hgh asap for height and frame if you are still under 25, leif charges 30k man for like 1inch I called him



i have no money to buy hgh lol, i'm fine here in brazil with this height
my wonder is if it's possible to add anoother 1 inch time after that ?
fuck the money man, I'll do my way to get it.

we do 1inch with eppley, we eat k2 mk4 like candy, then we go to rodgers
low iq idea lol
eppley mothafucka
turn people into aliens
but dont let us run the risk


----------



## OldRooster (Aug 9, 2019)

1” each side seems like quite a bit to me


----------



## toptearmm (Aug 9, 2019)

Gebirgscel said:


> you look like a manlet, bad muscle insertion and your clavicles are average at best
> 
> it really is the forefront of the coping movement


6 ft tall
I would not brag here about my clavicles if people didnt tell me that i have broad shoulders.
Literally everytime i pull of my tshirt you fucking faggot


----------



## Gebirgscel (Aug 9, 2019)

toptearmm said:


> 6 ft tall
> I would not brag here about my clavicles if people didnt tell me that i have broad shoulders.
> Literally everytime i pull of my tshirt you fucking faggot


ok bro


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Aug 11, 2019)

toptearmm said:


> 6 ft tall
> I would not brag here about my clavicles if people didnt tell me that i have broad shoulders.
> Literally everytime i pull of my tshirt you fucking faggot


You literally don't have wide clavicles at all and you have the birthing hips of a woman JFL


Gudru said:


> With your subhuman face the last thing you should be worrying about is your clavicles


Also reminder


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Aug 11, 2019)

i dont understand this surgery, do your deltoid muscles assimilate to the new structure? like would there be no deformities or malfunction of the muscle? can you even gymcel after a surgery like this?

seems not very worth it, rather roid jfl


----------



## Mateusz74 (Aug 11, 2019)

You’re better off working out and spending that 15k on facial surgery if ur going to


----------



## toptearmm (Aug 12, 2019)

Gudru said:


> You literally don't have wide clavicles at all and you have the birthing hips of a woman JFL
> 
> Also reminder


Someone come pick up his retarded son


----------



## itsOVER (Aug 12, 2019)

4cm is a massive amount when it comes to clavicles.

The reason you cannot lengthen more is because of tendons and muscles that get stretched. You can lengthen legs more because they start off longer than your clavicles to begin with (how much you can safely lengthen is a percentage amount of the original bone size).


----------



## Lorsss (Aug 12, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> fck it
> not personal consultation, but emails
> 
> i asked why this limit, he said:
> ...


2cm is a big improvement


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Aug 12, 2019)

toptearmm said:


> View attachment 94261
> 
> Here bro i do have wide clavicles but its ok
> View attachment 94261
> ...


Spoken like a true high E woman


----------



## Alesund (Jun 11, 2020)

cocainecowboy said:


> i dont understand this surgery, do your deltoid muscles assimilate to the new structure? like would there be no deformities or malfunction of the muscle? can you even gymcel after a surgery like this?
> 
> seems not very worth it, rather roid jfl


Bump


----------

